# Foam Rock Scenery



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Today I created a natural rock arch that will be located on the end of the peninsula. The track will pass beneath. This is intended to be a dramatic focal point and a dividing point between the desert and alpine scenery on the opposite side of the peninsula. I used two pieces of 1” pink foam glued together, then carved using a Dremel with a sanding drum. Dave Meek uses this technique on his Thunder Mesa On30 Railroad. A bit messy, but like they say......you can’t make an omelet without breaking a few eggs. I will paint with some Gesso to seal the surface, then stain to match my other red rocks scenery. The natural rock arch bridge was created using foam rubber, the FRocks method. This will be colored the same way. Scott


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I admit to curiosity about the rest of your layout.


Mine features a mountainous peninsula as well (the inner loop, actually a triple figure 8) and the outer loop.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, Looking terrific! Anxious to see them finished 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Phaser (Jul 12, 2018)

Thinker.....for more information, see my web site at www.scottrobertsonon30.com. There is a gallery section with multiple pages, including one dedicated to my adventure into 1:24 scale. Scott


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I am impressed with your modeling, very realistic looking scenes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Phaser, I like your layout a lot. Excellent scenery and structures. 


'Never Done and Always Changing' also sums up the layout I've been mucking about with for the past dozen years or so. Right now (after last winter, it's mostly a winter thing) it's about as done as it's ever been - I'm at the scenery stage. Finally broke down a few weeks ago, stapled some cardboard over wood frames, and slapped a mix of plaster and sand atop it. Still trying to decide if I like it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice Phaser, I've made some mountains and rocks out of the 2" pink foamboard also, you can see it here: http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/36762-modeling-foamboard.html.


If you want it to be less messy, look up https://hotwirefoamfactory.com/, they make a real good foam cutter that can be used on any type of foamboard. I use both the hot wire, and a hot knife, and have had good success with it, just have to remember to let the wire or knife cool in between several cuts, for both clean cuts and stable heat.


----------

